# hedge funds



## hattricia7

How can we translate into romanian "hedge funds"?
thx


----------



## Trisia

hattricia7 said:


> How can we translate into *R*omanian "hedge funds"?
> thx Thanks.



Hello,

Welcome to the forum!  Please don't forget to have a look here:
Welcome to the Romanian Forum! - READ BEFORE POSTING!

I'm not too sure, but from what I've seen on the web  "fonduri speculative".


----------



## anto33

Hi,

Hedge fund = fond de hedging, fond speculativ.  Este un fond mutual de acoperire (de protecţie) împotriva pierderilor cauzate  de scăderea valorii unor titluri de valoare prin investiţii în alte titluri cu perspective de creştere.
Ex: They hedged themselves by buying goods to prevent possible loss as a result of price fluctuations. S-au protejat cumpărând mărfuri  pentru a preveni eventuale pierderi ca urmare a fluctuaţiei preţurilor.


----------



## karlis1

What about "to hedge your position" (due to market instability?) 
Stie cineva o traducere in romana pt un limbaj economic? 

Multumesc pt ajutor!


----------



## Robyyz

păi nu cred ca îi un limbaj foarte economic,dar poate ţi de ajutor:
to hedge your position=to maintain your position=să-ţi menţi poziţia pe piaţă 
sau
to hedge your position=to protect your position=să-ţi protejezi poziţia pe piaţă


----------



## karlis1

Merci pt raspuns. Eu alesesem a-si asigura pozititia dar nu sunt oricum f. sigura. Am un dictionar economic dar nu gasesc termenul asta. O sa intreb si pe proz.com si daca gasesc un alt rasp il voi adauga aici.
Merci, robyyz inca o data.
O zi buna!


----------



## Robyyz

nu ai pentru ce...
Mulţumesc la fel


----------



## farscape

karlis1 said:


> What about "to hedge your position" (due to market instability?)
> Stie cineva o traducere in romana pt un limbaj economic?
> 
> Multumesc pt ajutor!



To hedge one's position este un termen bursier şi se referă la  minimizarea sau chiar anularea riscului - in general pe termen scurt  max. şase luni - pentru deţinătorul unui pachet de acţiuni. Individul  poate cumpara - deci plătşte o primă - optiunea de a vinde acţiunile pe  care le deţine pentru o perioada finită de timp la un preţ prestabilit,  protejându-se astfel în eventualitatea în care preţul acţiunilor scade.

Spre exemplu, daca deţine 1000 actiuni la firma XYZ cumpărate la preţul  pieţei de $100, individul poate cumpăra printr-un agent bursier "put  options" pentru cele 1000 de acţiuni la $100 care îl îndreptăţesc sa  vânda actiunile sale la preţul de $100 chiar dacă ele au scăzut pe piaţă  la, să zicem, $80. Toata afacerea e limitată în timp şi valoare (număr  de acţiuni).

În mod similar, el ar putea să vândă "call options" adică să se oblige să  cumpere actiuni la preţul de $100 chiar daca valoarea lor pe piaţă  scade. Prima obţinută prin vânzarea opţiunilor de "call" compensează oarecum  valoarea mai scăzută a acţiunilor.

Penetru mai multe detalii, citeşte investopedia.com


Best,


----------



## farscape

hattricia7 said:


> How can we translate into romanian "hedge funds"?
> thx




Hedge funds:  fonduri mutuale pentru cei foarte bogaţii  De fapt in  SUA este legiferată pariciparea în hedge funds numai a persoanelor (<  100) cu venituri de peste şase cifre.

S-a spus despe hedge fund ca ar fi speculativ şi de acoperire. Prin  natura ei piaţa bursieră este speculativă, indiferent de instrumentul  folosit. Ce deosebeste un hedge fund de un fond mutual obişnuit este  agresivitatea. Sunt folosite extensiv diverse produse ale pieţei  bursiere cum ar fi _derivatives_ (_futures_ and _options_), _selling short_  (acţiuni care nu sunt deţinute de vânzător), _call and put_, etc. şi  riscul sporit pe care le implică acestea.

Pentru mai multe detalii vezi investopedia.com.

Best,


----------

